# Anfängerfragen httpOCSP



## Leno (9. Sep 2011)

Hi,

ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfe. Ich habe fragen die mir leider keiner aus meinem Bekanntenkreis beantworten kann. Ich muss mich ins httpOCSP Verfahren einarbeiten. Daher eine Verständnisfrage meinerseites weil ich mich mit JSP und Servlets noch nicht so gut auskennne. Ist es richtig das von der Client Seite also der benutzerseite der Webanwedung die anfragen an den Server ausgenhen, also alle Request. Ich könnte doch dann bestimmt ein httpOSCP request von der ClientSeite ausgehen lassen, richtig oder falsch? die Anfrage wird ja dann von der Server Seite bearbeitet richtig? und dann an den Client wie auch immer als neue Page oder Information zurückgeliefert ? sorry für die dummen fragen bin aber noch nicht so fit für das verständniss von client und server


----------



## SlaterB (9. Sep 2011)

> sorry für die dummen fragen bin aber noch nicht so fit für das verständniss von client und server 

hast du in einem Wörterbuch für Informatik oder so mal nachgeschlagen was die Wörter Client und Server bedeuten,
sofern du sie nicht allgemein kennst wie jeder?

"ein Client sendet Anfragen, ein Server beantwortet sie, der Client macht was mit dem Ergebnis"
diese absolute Grundaussage, die sich aus den Begriffen selber ergibt (was sollte ein Client sonst machen? vergleiche auch Klient/ Gast zu Servierer/ Kellner  ) scheint alle deine Fragen zu beantworten,

ohne dass ich jetzt wüßte, was httpOSCP überhaupt ist, 
habe ich aber übrigens noch in deinen Titel eingefügt, besser genauen Titel


----------



## Leno (9. Sep 2011)

du kommst mir jedes mal mit so komischen antworten daher. Du brauchst mich hier nicht irgendwie dumm hinzustellen egal.Die Frage war auf das httpOCSP Protokoll bezogen. Ja ich weiß was ein Client so macht und auch was ein Server macht.


----------

